# Dansk Farms



## lupester

I placed an order with Dansk that was supposed to be shipped on the 15th of April. I tried to communicate with them when the queens did not ship out. Left phone messages and emails multiple times. Luckily they take payment through Amazon payment services so I asked for a refund after two weeks of no communication. I would stay away from them unless they get some customer service, unless of course you are withing driving distance and you can get your product when you pay. 

Dansk Farms
Winter Park, Florida


----------



## Rickert Apiaries

I too am having issues with Dansk Farms. Having to ship late because of weather issues is understandable, but when they won't respond to phone or email after several attempts I am assuming at this point that they have decided to keep my money.

No refund, No Queens, No communication! 

I will keep you updated.


----------



## AstroBee

Their website says pre-order for May 28th. Perhaps they are having problems. 

Likely unrelated, but I saw this statement on their site: "Warning to novice beekeepers: The queen cannot create a hive herself. Our queens will be shipped with attendant bees but these aren't enough for a viable hive." 

This gives me a little pause as to who they might be dealing with and what experience led them to place such a warning.


----------



## lupester

"Their website says pre-order for May 28th. Perhaps they are having problems."

When I ordered it said pre-order for April 15th. When I ordered it was January.


----------



## cowdoc

AstroBee said:


> Likely unrelated, but I saw this statement on their site: "Warning to novice beekeepers: The queen cannot create a hive herself. Our queens will be shipped with attendant bees but these aren't enough for a viable hive."


AstroBee,

I have had this kind of question / comment from a customer. They were trying to decide if they should spend the big bucks for the whole package or just get a queen and let her attract her own bees. There are sometimes some poor assumptions made by those new to beekeeping. The more clear the communication, the less chance of having to refund or answer a lot of questions from an upset customer. 

Chris Cripps
[email protected]


----------



## Rickert Apiaries

Just spoke with Dansk Farms. He is in fact behind schedule due to weather related issues and is working things out with me. If anything changes I will give an update.


----------



## BeeTax

Ordered 4 for April 8th shipping. No reply to email but finally got thru by phone at night on April 16th. Got an email the next morning (Wednesday) that my queens had shipped. Set up hives for the queens and they did not arrive. Reached them by phone last week an he had been in the hospital. Was behind and would try to get them in the mail soon.

The queens arrived today in good shape but I had to juggle things around a bit to take care of them. I know it has been a tough Spring for raising queens and appreciate that my order was filled, but good communicating goes a long way to keeping customers happy.


----------



## Michael Bush

I'm not saying some of you don't have legitimate complaints, and I know nothing about Dansk Farms, but keep in mind that a one man show can fall behind quickly with just one thing going wrong. If more than one thing goes wrong (like health and weather) it can get overwhelming in a hurry with no one to take over the slack. This isn't like selling widgets that you have already in a warehouse, it's selling something that is perishable and very dependent on many things, including your constant work to produce them.

Once things fall behind, one can quickly find oneself spending every waking hour talking to customers when one needs to be in the beeyard raising queens...


----------



## BeeTax

Agreed. However, a quick email can be sent to a lot of customers at once telling them that things are running behind. This would likely free up time because everyone would not be calling to find out the status of their ordered queens.

I too, am a one man operation, and when I ordered queens for April 8th, I started getting hives set up to be ready to accept the queens when they arrived. When the queens did not come at the expected time, I moved the boxes back below an excluder so that more eggs and brood could be put in them. I repeated this process when I received the email on April 17th that the queens had shipped. And again yesterday when they finally arrived, but without any advanced notice.

I truely understand that a lot of things can happen to delay the delivery of queens, but I think it saves the producer and the purchaser valuable time to communicate what is happening so that appropriate steps can be taken to deal with the delay.


----------



## Rickert Apiaries

Refund not received yet.


----------



## snl

I tried to warn purchasers about Dansk when they first posted but my post was pulled .........


----------



## dansk

My passion for beekeeping led me to start Dansk Farms several years ago. It has been a real challange, but I have always loved my work. I believe that I have produced very good queens for those who ordered from me. Unfortunately, Mr. Bush is correct. It is very difficult to operate the business as just one person trying to manage all aspects of the business. As Michael pointed out, it is difficult to recover when you experience a setback or health problem. I am grateful to all those who allowed me to earn their business. I appologize for the delays and problems that I have caused. Thank-you for your understanding and patience as I try to resolve the issues. The beekeeping community has been very kind to me.


----------



## Rickert Apiaries

I am as sympathetic as the next guy when it comes to someone having setbacks as I've been there myself. BUT, the fact is you took money for a product you couldn't deliver which is understandable and when you finally got around to admitting it and offered to refund the purchase price you fell short! If my order was for a few queens I would have forgot about it but it was a several hundred dollar order and I just can't swallow that!
For anyone else on here who wants to offer excuses and scenarios I wonder how you would take it if you were ripped off for that kind of money.


----------



## beehonest

That's sad when there's a failure to communicate that's usually a red flag.


----------



## Lburou

*Two thumbs up for Dansk Farms!*

I made two orders for queens this year from Dansk farms. Joe was a bit late and a couple of the queens died enroute, but he made things right. I would buy queens from him again. Two hives with his queens were actually scattered by a tornado in my back yard May fifteenth.....Those queens are laying machines today, go figure.


----------



## dansk

*Re: Two thumbs up for Dansk Farms!*

I would like to thank everyone for their comments and advice. I'm greatful that I have now been able to catch up on the outstanding orders and issue refunds where it was necessary. I'm going to resume selling the Buckfast Queens through our website. Also, I will be changing the way that I sell the queens, and will be listing them as they are available. rather than taking pre-orders for the time being.

Danish Buckfast Queens For Sale


Visit Us:


----------



## snl

*Re: Two thumbs up for Dansk Farms!*

Sorry (Joe) or Dansk, this is not the FIRST time you've done this. First time shame on you, second time shame on me!


----------



## Rickert Apiaries

*Re: Two thumbs up for Dansk Farms!*

Received a full refund. THANK YOU!


----------



## NDnewbeek

*Re: Two thumbs up for Dansk Farms!*

As did I - no complaints


----------



## fryeer

*Re: Two thumbs up for Dansk Farms!*

I wish I read this before I put my order in. my order was to be shipped out on 4/1/14 today is 4/7/14 and I haven't heard a word form danskfarms. I have called and emailed them with no luck with a reply. I do wish to get the queens that I paid for back in Jan. I can understand if there running behind but as some of you have said failure to communicate is not a good thing. just a email, quick phone call or even a post on there website would calm my nerves.


----------



## clyderoad

*Re: Two thumbs up for Dansk Farms!*



fryeer said:


> I wish I read this before I put my order in. my order was to be shipped out on 4/1/14 today is 4/7/14 and I haven't heard a word form danskfarms. I have called and emailed them with no luck with a reply. I do wish to get the queens that I paid for back in Jan. I can understand if there running behind but as some of you have said failure to communicate is not a good thing. just a email, quick phone call or even a post on there website would calm my nerves.


same here. paid in Nov'13 for 4/1/14
I too understand running behind but do not understand the failure to communicate any status at all.


----------



## fryeer

*Re: Two thumbs up for Dansk Farms!*

I hear you I paid Jan 30th.


----------



## clyderoad

*Re: Two thumbs up for Dansk Farms!*

No Queens, No communication, refund requested via email and no response.
Very much like the situation many dealt with last year. 

I will keep you updated.


----------



## sandesoils

*Re: Two thumbs up for Dansk Farms!*

I also placed an order and paid in early January. My shipment was supposed to be for the 15th of April. 
To date my emails go unanswered. 
You know,,,I wouldn't even mind so much if I had one communication from him, but that hasn't happened. 
I hope he is OK tho, maybe just too darn busy to go on the computer?


----------



## fryeer

*Re: Two thumbs up for Dansk Farms!*



sandesoils said:


> I also placed an order and paid in early January. My shipment was supposed to be for the 15th of April.
> To date my emails go unanswered.
> You know,,,I wouldn't even mind so much if I had one communication from him, but that hasn't happened.
> I hope he is OK tho, maybe just too darn busy to go on the computer?


No. This is how this guy does business with everyone I have had over 10 people contact me saying that this guy is stiffing them as well looks like I will be filing a mail fraud clam.


----------



## clyderoad

sandesoils said:


> OK


post #20 on refer to 2014 orders, which are much delayed (over a month at this writing) just like last year (2013).
No communication from Dansk, no delivery, no refund.
Stay away from this guy and his game.


----------



## clyderoad

No communication from Dansk regarding 4/1/2014 delivery.
No response to emails, phone is never answered ( is it even connected?)
No queen delivery.
No refund.

I do not believe the sad story posts by Dansk in response to this thread.
Those who paid for a product that was not delivered are entitled to a refund, myself included. 
It's really as simple as that, or it's robbery.


----------



## fryeer

Well his Phone is off and his website is down take it that this guy just scammed us. Never got a reply or my money back.


----------



## clyderoad

fryeer said:


> Well his Phone is off and his website is down take it that this guy just scammed us. Never got a reply or my money back.


Figures. Did you ever pursue the mail fraud route?
I have not received bees or refund either. 
I'm really tired of dirtbag thieves.

Here he is in the Orlando Weekly a couple of years ago.
Maybe they'd like to do a follow up story?


----------



## fryeer

Yes I did file for mail fraud.


----------



## sandesoils

To all who tried to buy queens from this guy at Dansk Farms....
Seems there really is something wrong with his health, and has had a guardian appointed, Carla R., and she has issued me a full refund through paypal, for the 5 queens that I ordered early Jan. 2014, this morning. 
When I hadn't received any confirmation or correspondence from Willingham, two members here on Beesource suggested sending an invoice for getting the refund thru paypal, or going the mail fraud route. 
But filing a claim/dispute thru paypal didn't work, as we paid well over 30 days past, and weren't getting any support from them. So by sending an invoice thru paypal did help.
I am very thankful to his guardian, Carla, for being trustworthy, and sincerely hope Willingham recovers from his illness, and returns to good health soon.
- Sande


----------



## Fusion_power

*Dansk Farms is back*

Barry, please wait a couple of days and then move this thread to the appropriate forum or delete it at your discretion.

Dansk farms is run by Winburn Joseph Willingham (407) 965-5551 who was located in Winter Park Florida. He sells honey, pollen, and queen bees online. He took numerous orders between 2010 and 2014 that were not shipped. He has registered a new website and appears to be gearing up to do some of the same ripoff as last time. I suggest avoiding this guy as he has cheated numerous beesource members, me included. I ordered 4 queens for $103 2 years ago on order number 3252556904. They were not shipped and emails and phone calls were unanswered.

Here is his old website:
http://www.danskfarms.com/

Here is his recently registered domain
http://buckfast.us which translates to https://buckfastbees.wordpress.com/

Here is the thread from 2013 discussing his intransigence:
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?281697-Dansk-Farms

This is his facebook page:
https://www.facebook.com/organichoney/

And this is his blog:
http://danskfarms.blogspot.com/

Name: Joe Willingham
Organization: Dansk Farms
Address 1: 1825 Cornell Ave
City: Winter Park
State: FL
Zip: 32789
Country: US
Phone: +1.4079655551
Email: [email protected]


----------



## HillBilly2

*Re: Dansk Farms is back*

Maybe his time in the monastery has helped him see the light. Maybe he is now driven to go good in order to attain balance and peace. Did clip 5/5 show him smuggling in Danish queens? Pretty ballsie move grasshopper, posting he has Danish bees when all imports were made illeagal. The usda did get an exemption so they could bring in the Russian queens, Maybe he knows somebody at the usda, ya think?


----------



## Rusty Hills Farm

*Re: Dansk Farms is back*

Didn't watch the clip, but con men DO lie to make their con more convincing. Nothing ballsy about a bold-face lie, imo. After all, who is gonna be able to disprove it? and it does make the "merchandise" more attractive.

Thanks for the heads-up!

JMO

Rusty


----------



## Fusion_power

*Re: Dansk Farms is back*



> he has Danish bees when all imports were made illegal


He sourced them from Canada where it is still possible to bring in queens from Europe. There are several suppliers in Canada who ship to the U.S. So while his advertising is misleading, he probably did get Buckfast stock from Canada who got them from Europe. There is no telling how long ago he got the source stock.


----------



## clyderoad

*Re: Dansk Farms is back*

Willingham and Dansk Farms:

This guy is a liar and a thief.


----------



## Lburou

*Re: Dansk Farms is back*

I'm sorry for your bad experiences outlined above, but he sold me three or four queens as promised.


----------



## dudelt

*Re: Dansk Farms is back*

As a banker for 25 years here is my advice. Use your Visa or MasterCard when making purchases from companies you are not familiar with. You can dispute it and get the money back. If they do not accept either, buyer beware. I will admit I have bought queens with checks (Lauri and Olympic Wilderness Apiary to name a couple) with no problems but there is always risk in doing so. When in doubt, use the card.


----------



## AstroBee

*Re: Dansk Farms is back*

Yeah, their new website shows better than the one from a couple of years ago. When I read that old site, it was obviously that something fishy was going on. However, I would still avoid this seller at all costs unless they do the right thing and back compensate all that lost money.


----------

